# Does anyone work for the CSA or knows a bit about it? help needed...



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

Long story, but I will try my best to get to the point 

Basically my DH has two beautiful daughters, to 2 different women , his oldest daughter has just gone 15 (end of Feb) and he has been seperated from her mother for almost 13 years, he has always had access to her (at least 2nights staying per week) and bought the majority of her clothes, shoes etc, paid for holidays, school trips, took her on holiday with us *as well as always paying maintenance at an agreed level, usually £200 per month * on top of all the other things. He has the same arrangement with his youngest daughter's mother and no problems there.

About 18months ago his oldest daughters behaviour got out of hand completely and despite trying to talk with her mother things became so bad between all parties that the daughter stopped seeing any of us, as her Mother basically let her get away with murder and said then when the daughter calmed down and wanted to see her dad and younger sister her mother stopped her, so my DH told her that if this was to carry on and she would not allow him to see his daughter he would stop paying her and put the money into Trust for his daughter, she carried on not letting her come to see him etc so DH stopeed the money and put it into Trust, then last August the Daughter started coming back round again, so DH asked her to get her Mothers Bank Account and he would start paying on a weekly basis, which he did and everything seemed OK.

At Xmas we had a huge row with the daughter as it came out she had been having a relationship with a 20 year old man, obviously DH was distraught at this and spoke at length with her and also contacted her mother, who was not remotely bothered, didnt see anything wrong that her 14yr old daughter had been sleeping at this mans house...... this is a whole other story, but leads me to where we are today with the CSA.......

Basically a week after all this came about with the 20 year old boyfriend we received a letter from the CSA demanding money from my DH saying he had never paid anything for over a year and they wanted the money and the owed amounts back dated to when his Ex made the claim. He contacted them stating he had been making payments and had bank statements to prove this... so after several letters, phone calls and sending off evidence he received yet another letter, this time from Eversheds Solicitors on behalf of the CSA, saying they were demanding all of the money and would also be putting a deductions from earnings claim in, which would mean all of the arrears would could direct from his wages (If this was to happen we would not be able to make our mortgage payments) so we contacted them again to try to clear it up and provided all the evidence again, in the mean time we had set up a weekly standing order for £46, the amount they had calculated he needed to pay each week (excluding the arrears) so this has been leaving our account every week since 2nd week of January, we are still receiving daily letters from Eversheds and weekly letters from the CSA to say that his Ex stated she is not getting the money as maintenance (even though she has told my mother in law she is getting it and we have evidence it is going into her account) She is stating that this money is pocket money for the daughter not maintenance, and basically they are taking her word for it and because of this they now want more money from us plus the arrears they say we owe. 
We are at the end of our tether as do not know where to go from here, the CSA will not listen to our side at all, and when we have asked them to speak or write to her, they say no, they are doing there part. It seems that they are not interested in the person who is paying the maintenance, only the person who has full care of the child.

We have already spoken with the CSA and the Tax Office as we believe she is making fraudulant claims for other benefits as well as this... her name on the CSA account is her maiden name and stated as Miss, she has been married for 3 years. She is a self employed mobile hair dresser working at least 40 hours a week and we do not believe she is stating she is working, let alone paying any TAX or NI 

So I was wondering if anyone had any advice, or if anyone worked for the CSA that may know of a way round this whole thing and how else we can prove we are and have always been paying for his daughter, we don't want to go down the route of getting a Solicitor, mainly because we are saving every spare penny for more TX, but this whole thing is really causing a strain on both of us.

It makes me so upset and angry as I have friends who have never had a penny for years for there children from astranged fathers, yet my DH is a fantastic father who sees his children as much as he can and pays to them in many ways.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated, DH is working away this week and I just feel so helpless at the minute and we can't even talk about it properly.

Love FW


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

stories like this make me furious  .some women really don't know how lucky they are when their ex actually is paying something for their children. I would have been so happy to receive "pocket money" for DD1 as her father is a waste of space and has NEVER contributed anything towards her upbringing-financially or emotionall! FW   for you and DH and although I cannot offer any words of wisdom about CSA (apart from how utterly rubbish they are) I wish you and DH lots of luck sorting this out.

P xx


----------

